# Most efficient motor



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Agni 95-series motor....26kw @ over 90% efficiency.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a thought, you only have 24v and you are fuse limited to 100 amps.
How about using lots of smaller cells and raising the voltage? That would increase the power available to you. You may lose range due to reduced ah but if you don't need the range.....


Definately have a look at the Agni range of motors.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I'd agree with using smaller Ah batteries of higher voltage. You'll end up with faster motor capabilities, at potentially much lower currents to achieve the same goals. Might require changes to your drivetrain to gear down the motor more from it's higher speed, if you already have a fast enough system. 

This is what I recently did to the Junkyard Wolf (nee CrazyBike2), changing it from 24V system to 36V, from two 12V 31Ah U1 gels to three 12V 17Ah SLAs. Essentially same range and performance, slightly lighter weight, less current draw (less power wasted as heat in everything outside of the motor). 

EDIT: (If it weren't for the legal restriction to 20MPH, I'd've left the original gearing and been able to get increased speed out of it).
________
Web shows


----------



## DerekZ10 (Sep 30, 2009)

I really like the specs on some of those Agni Motors. Particularity the Agni 135. It is about 90% efficient between 20 and 60 amps at 24V. This will make all kinds of power for us and allow us to gear for higher speed while still using the same amount of power. It also runs in the RPM range that is easy for us to gear and we do not have to change anything in the electrical system. The only problem is that by searching for this on Google or Ebay I can't find an outlet that sells it or any pricing information. Being school sponsored we can't drop down 1 grand for this.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

To get an Agni motor I think you will just have to send an email to them, it's a Hotmail address IIRC.
You could suggest to them that it would be good advertising for them to 'sponsor' the project by sending a motor and a load of promo stuff and stickers for the vehicle.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Agni can be contacted here.. [email protected]. They may well consider your use worthy of sponsorship.

THese motors are incredibly efficient, when run within specs you'll find they stay cool too the touch even after long periods of use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, go after higher voltage and smaller cells. Your current will drop for the same power. If you really want to win, go to 36 volts, and add 15 Maxwell 3000 F ultracaps in parallely between the battery and the motor, preferably after the 100 A fuse.

The bike guys seem to like the Agni.

Jack Rickard
http://evtv.me


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I think that in those types of races you have to stay at 24v nominal Correct me if I'm wrong. Also you said you need to your gel lead acid batteries, but you are using optima red tops. Those are agm, not gel. Maybe you meant sealed lead acid?


----------

